# Heads up for Aldi Grinder



## ChrisR (5 Jul 2014)

Aldi tomorrow Sunday 6th .

Bench grinder with sanding belt at £29.99, 3 year warranty.

Suggestion remove the grinding wheel and fit a polishing mop or a sanding drum instead, I have to of the Lidl bench grinders and have done just that, grinding wheels discarded with polishing mops fitted to one and sanding drums on the other works a treat for scroll saw sized work. 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Stooby (5 Jul 2014)

How easy would it be to change the grinding had and where could I source a polishing mop or sanding drum for it? Also does anyone know if the Aldi offers last more than one day or do you have to buy it on the Sunday? Thanks all.


----------



## Claymore (5 Jul 2014)

I bought a Fern bench grinder and to be honest its rubbish...... it slows down when you put slight pressure on and i use it for sharpening my pencils however I know someone who bought one of Aldi's and i took some bolts over to his place to grind and now problem at all so I think i will invest in one myself and make a mechanical nose picker for Chris out of the Fern one! lol


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jul 2014)

the offers last as long as the stock. My local Aldi very rarely runs out on the day the offer comes out. Even the classics like cheap compressors etc seem to be in the shop for at least a fortnight if not longer.


----------



## Woodmonkey (5 Jul 2014)

Hmmm that looks rather like a sorby pro edge doesn't it?
I wonder if an attachment could be made......


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2014)

£7.99 castor sets as well - they look useful.


----------



## ChrisR (6 Jul 2014)

Stooby":121i0wed said:


> How easy would it be to change the grinding had and where could I source a polishing mop or sanding drum for it? Also does anyone know if the Aldi offers last more than one day or do you have to buy it on the Sunday? Thanks all.



Ploishing mops/sanding drums, Axminster Tools, Rutland Tolls, Toolstation, Screwfix, etc. 

I don't know about this one, but most bench grinders have a 12mm shaft.
You can get polishing mops for that shaft size, or you can get them smaller and bore them out.

Brian many thanks for the nose pick offer, but its surprising how quick you can train your left hand, to do these things. :shock: 

Take Care.

Chris R.


----------

